# Request for training



## keemna (6 mo ago)

I am in France only 2 years ago. I opened an online store to be a telemarketer. This week a guy contacted me via email to tell me that I have to pay a tax if I want to continue with my online store.

The webshop is visible on this link:<snip>

If you have any information about this, that would be great!
I don't know if it's the truth or just a scam because I don't know the French tax legislation

Thanks in advance for your answers!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Sorry, but we don't allow posters to publicize their businesses or blogs - especially on a first post.

I would be careful about "a guy" who contacts you through email. But yes, if you are running a business online from France then you have to register the business, either as a micro entreprise or with a full business registration through the local Chambre de Commerce.

Check the website for the Chambre de Commerce et d'Industrie (CCI) for the departement where you live. They have a section devoted to new businesses and the rules and regulations for all that.


----------

